# House shows in Tucson



## Bizarre Odor (Jan 5, 2016)

I've been promoting shows at my house in west tucson for a couple months now and they have been pretty successful and I want to continue having bands play here. It seems like there is not many diy shows in town. Anyways, if anyone is in a band/knows of one on tour that wants to play tucson PM me here.


----------



## Tude (Jan 6, 2016)

Very cool and good luck with this!


----------



## CT I (Jan 6, 2016)

There used to be a lot of house shows in Tucson. I feel like the music scene changed a lot over the past few years and as the good punk bands died out the house scene did also. Where at on the west side? I'm crashing there for now.


----------



## Littlebuddy Sweeney (Feb 6, 2016)

sorry not in a band but im coming thru tucson in a few days and would like to find some punk metal folk or grass shows if you know of anything coming up, thanks!


----------



## deleted user (Feb 8, 2016)

Same, when I go threw there, I'd like to check it out.


----------



## Julnel (Feb 9, 2016)

I really would like to play a house show. When we will come to america i will make you a call.


----------

